# بخصوص ...وحدة الجراحة الكهربائية



## TEC-BOY (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سؤالي حول جهاز "وحدة الجراحة الكهربائة"
وكماهو معلوم فهناك عملين للجهاز ..........القطع .......والتخثير ....ولكل وضيفة ...تردد معين وفرق جهد عالي 
وانا اتسائل ....اولا كيف يمكن انتاج ..الترددين السابقين ...وتحديدا فالجهاز 
ثانيا ...ماهي الطريقة المستخدمة فالجهاز لتضخيم فرق جهد التيار.....واذا امكن اي طريقة للحصول علي توترات عالية ............
شكرا ..مسبقا


----------



## TEC-BOY (6 يونيو 2009)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مهندسين ام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ENG.Q8ya (8 يونيو 2009)

مساء الخير
انا راح انسخ لك موضوع كامل عن الإلكترو سيرجري
و ان شاء الله يفيدك

،،
اســتــغفر الله
أســـتــغــفــر الله
أســتـــــغـــفـــر الله​


----------



## ENG.Q8ya (8 يونيو 2009)

لقد عرفت الجراحة منذ قديم الزمان ,منذ عهد المصريين القدماء , و عهد الاغريق الذين تميزوا بتقدم كبير لعلم الطب ......و استخدمت في الجراحة الأدوات الكلاسيكية المعروفة ( المشرط ,المقض ,الملقط ). 

في أي عملية جراحية ,بل حتى عند أصغر جرح يحدث لنا , فاننا نستخدم الحرارة لاغلاق الوعاء الدموي النازف و ايقاف النزف و هذا كان معروف منذ قدم الزمان ( العلاج بالكي كما نقولها بالعربية ) و من هنا ننطلق الى عالم الجراحة الكهربائية ....... بعد اكتشاف الكهرباء , و التوصل الى مفهوم أفضل عن التيار و الجهد , و عن الأثر الحراري للتيار الكهربائي , و بعد أن ابتدأ تطبيق هذه العلوم التكنولوجية لصالح الانسان و استخدامها في الطب , و تحديدا في عام 1920 , بدأ احد الجراحين الى أول استخدام فعلي للكهرباء على جسم أحد المرضى لوقف النزف أثناء عمل جراحي أجري له .

ان أي تيار ,لن يمر في دارة الا اذا كانت مغلقة ...... و في المشرط الجراحي ,منبع التيار هو الجهاز ( الجينيريتور ) فينتقل التيار الى المريض ( التيار يرى المريض على أنه مقاومة ) ثم الى صفيحة معندية ناقلة توصل الى المريض ( توضع في االغالب على رجله و تحوي على جيل لاصق موصل و عازل بنفس الوقت , موصل للتيار و عازل عن الجسم حتى لا تحترق القدم ) ثم من الصفيحة الى الجهاز ( الصفيحة متصلة بالجهاز ) .
لن أطيل الحديث عن هذه التجارب لأنها موجودة في الملف المرفق .


*اذا , ما هو المشرط الكهربائي و ما الحاجة الى استخدامه و المشرط التقليدي موجود ؟*
المهم ,جهاز المشرط الكهربائي أو الـ electrosurgery unit هو جهاز يستخدم بالعمليات الجراحية من أجل قطع " مشرط " النسج و الأوعية التي نريد اختراقها للوصول الى منطقة الاصابة , و من أجل " تخثير " الأوعية الدموية النازفة نتيجة هذا القطع ...........


*طيب لماذا نحتاج القطع cut و لماذا نحتاج التخثير coagulation ؟*


الحقيقة ,يحتاج الطبيب للوصول الى منطقة ما مصابة في الجسم أثناء العمل الجراحي , الى قطع كثير من الأوعية المحيطة بتلك المنطقة , و اختراع بعض النسج أحيانا .... كما أن بعض الأفات ,و الالتهابات , تكون ملتصقة بالنسيج او بالخلايا الجسمية نفسها , و كل نسيج من نسج الجسم كما نعمل , متصل بأوردة و شرايين , فحتى يستطيع الطبيب أن يزيل الأفة , يجب أن يقطع هذه الأوعية الدموية .....و نحن نعلم ان القطع بالكهرباء , أو بالأصح بالمشرط الكهربائي , هو اسرع و أدق بألاف المرات من القطع بالمشرط العادي .... فعال ,سهل لأبعد الحدود , لذلك نستخدم المشرط الكهربائي بميزة القطع .......

*طيب لماذا التخثير ؟*


ببساطة , لأن أي وعاء دموي داخل الجسم ,ان بقي ينزف لفترة من الزمن (أحيانا أقل من 3 دقائق ) فان المريض سيموت فورا , لذلك, نحتاج عند قطع الوعاء الدموي , أو عند وجود أي نزف في منطقة أخرى داخل الجسم و لأي سبب كان , ان نطبق تيارا كهربائيا يستطيع أن ينشئ خثرة تغلق هذا الوعاء و توقف النزف ............

*طيب ,أنا أقدم طاقة كهربائية , تارة تقوم بالقطع , و تارة تقوم بالتخثير , فكيف ذلك ؟*

الجواب بكل سهولة هو اختلاف اشارة القطع عن اشارة التخثير , و يمكن لأي مهندس أن يرى اشارة الخرج للجهاز للقطع و التخثير على الأوسيلوسكوب .
في الأجهزة الحديثة , نستخدم الاشارة كهربائية بموجات راديوية radiofrequency من أجل قيام المشرط بعمله .
جهاز المشرط الكهربائي , عبارة عن صندوق صغيرة ( يحوي على الدارات الأساسية ) يتصل به قلم التخثير ( قبضة على شكل القلم , نعم القلم الذي نكتب به ) و لقلم التخثير نهاية ابرية من أجل القيام بعمله , و يوجد في القلم زران أحدهما للقطع ( مشرط ) و الثاني للتخثير .

قلم التخثير مع الصفيحة الموصولة تسمى هنا monopolar لأننا نستخدم التخثير أحادي القطب .
هناك تخثير ثنائي قطب bipolar و هو عندما نستخدم الملقط بدل قلم التخثير , ملقط موصول بالجهاو بدل القلم و يقوم بالقطع و التخثير , و هنا لا يوجد معيار لاستخدام الملقط , بل ان كل ذلك هلى حسب رغبة الطبيب , و على حسب العملية الجراحية المجراة ...... بالمناسبة , هناك عدو أشكال للملاقط , منها المستقيمة , منها المعقوفة .........
و يتصل بالجهاز أيضا دعستي قدم ,فان لم يرد الطبيب الضغط على الزرين للقطع و التخثير الموجودين على القم أو الملقط , يمكنه تفعيل الجهاز من ضغط على دعسة القدم .
بعض الجراحين ,ماذا يفعل ,يمسك ملقط عادي بيده ( أو مقص جراحي أو ..... ) أثناء العمل الجراحي و ما يمسكه يكون يستخدمه أثناء العمل ,و يستخدم جهاز المشرط الكهربائي , بأن يضغط على زر القطع أو التخثير ( حسب ما يريد في هذه الحالة ) و بدل أن يقرب قلم التخثير من المنطقة التي يريد أن يفعل فيها القطع و التثخير , فانه يقربه من الملقط الذي يمسكه و يمسك به النسيج المراد قطعه أو تخثيره ..... طبعا الجراح لن يتكهرب لأن التيار يرى مقاومة المريض ألق من من مقاومقة الطبيب ( واقف على الأرض ) لذلك فهو يمر عبر المريض .
كل جهاز مشرط كهربائي يحتوي على اعدادات طاقة , و على عدة انواع للقطع و التخثير, فالطاقة الكهربائية التي أقدمها للقطع و التخثير في منطقة ما , تختلف عن الأخرى ,’ و تختلف طبعها من جهاز الى جهاز , و لكن أهم شيء لازم نعرفو ,هي أنه يجب أن تبقى الطاقة المقدمة ثابتة طيلة فترة التفعيل , أي أنني عندما أختار الطاقة مثلا 50 واط ,فانني عند الضغط على الزر ,و تطبيق التيار على النسيج المراد قطعه أو تخثيره , يجب أن لا تتغير هذه الطاقة المقدمة , نقصانا أو زيادة , و هذا يتم بتقنية رائعة جدا سأتكلم عنها في الحلقة القادمة ان شاء الله .

لا يوجد غرفة عمليات , الا و تحوي مثل هذا الجهاز ...........

سأرفق ملفا من أجل توضيح أكثر , و في المرة القادمة ,سأشرح أكثر عن دارات الجهاز و عملها و اشارات الخرج .


----------



## ENG.Q8ya (8 يونيو 2009)

بحط لك هالرابط
الي اخذت منه هالمعلومات
ولان في مرفقات وايد
ووايد اشياء مفيده
انا اخذتهااا بالتقرير الي مطلوب مني
ولي الحين ما خلصته 
وان شاء الله يفيدك
http://bme-arabia.com/index.php?showtopic=33
واتمني ما يعتبرونها دعايه او شي
بس انا حبيت افيدك​

،،
اســتــغفر الله
أســـتــغــفــر الله
أســتـــــغـــفـــر الله​


----------



## العيون الدامعة (1 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررررين


مشكوررررين مشكوررررين 

 مشكوررررين


----------



## ابراهيم الزين (2 سبتمبر 2010)

اضافه:جهاز electrosurgicalمكون من radiofrequency generationاي توليد تيار ترددي والكترود به tip لعملية القطع او اللحم ونوع unipolarفان التيار يمر من الtip الى الجسم اما نوع bipolar ويسمى differencial وهو two electrod يمر التيار عبر positive ثم الى النسيج ثم الي negative electrod


----------

